# breed of my new bettas...??



## satdeep (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi i recently bought two new bettas...
but i cannot determine their breed...
can u guys help me out...


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

the first one is a Veil Tail. The second one is either a Veil Tail or a crown tail hard to tell from that picture but in either case it looks like it has a bad case of fin rot. Add some aquarium salt to his water and do frequent water changes with the salt added each time.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

It will be easier to tell if you get them to display and take the picture. It is hard to get a good picture of a displaying betta. I spent a LONG time trying before I got one of mine. But I agree that the first one is a Veil-tail.


----------



## satdeep (Feb 1, 2010)

*..*

i dont think it is fin rot...its jst looking like that in the pic...let me upload a new pic of the second one...
by the way the first betta has really long fins...long wrt normal vieltail bettas..


























P.S.: if u still think this is fin rot...lemme know ill start the treatment right away...


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

A kind of crown-tail maybe?


----------



## satdeep (Feb 1, 2010)

^^^bump^^^


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

That reminds me of some of the combtails I had 40 years ago. He looks like a cross between a Delta and a Crowntail. With that 4 ray caudal fin it wouldn't have been a Veiltail and I see no sign of fin rot in that picture.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Agree with Chard. Looks like some type of crowntail cross. I don't see any signs of rot, but the jagged look of the caudal makes me think he may be a tail biter!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

When I said fin rot I was going by the fisrt picture posted of him. Looks like a Ct cross of some type.


----------

